# Betta Rapidly Changing Colors



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

I got another betta last saturday. Today I did a 100% water change on his 2 gallon tank. Its the second time I did a water change. I've noticed that every time I do a water change and have to scoop him out his color changes from red to really light red, it looks almost gray transparent. I know that bettas change colors during shipping due to stress but its scary how he changes colors almost immediately after being transported to another tank while the other one is being cleaned. When I put him back, his color seems to come back immediately. I've also noticed that he has no interest in females when his colors are light, when normally he would flare and swim around crazily. Could anything be wrong? None of my other bettas do this and I keep all of them the same way.


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

My betta does the same exact thing. He gets soooo upset when he is in a holding cup while doing a water change. He turns so pale and he usually will poop, LOL! As soon as I put him in his tank he goes for his cave and 2 minutes later he is fine again. I guess, he just gets stressed out super easy.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah, I guess some different bettas have different personalities.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

sometimes when I clean Lonnie's jar and put him back in he just sorta sinks to the bottom all stressed out. if he wasn't cello he'd probably turn pale too :lol: but then like 15 minutes later he's fine


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Duncan13:

I leave my betta, Baby Blue, in the tank for water changes and cleanings... she really likes the whole process, like I'm her maid or something. She also likes the excitment of the new water pouring (gently!) into the 5 gallon tank.

I have never removed her or her tank mates from the tank. The only time I would do that is if I was moving and had to set up the tank elsewhere.

You have a two gallon tank w/ a small amount of water - so you might try this: Leave your betta in the tank and using a slender piece of clear siphon hose, gently drain the water and vaccum the gravel. Leave enough water in the tank for the fish, of course! Then very gently pour or siphon in the new water into the tank. 

Your fishy may find this method less stressful than removal from his home. 

Cheryl


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, the only problem is, I have tons of bettas, and I still have to go to school in the day, so its actually EASIER for me to clean out the tanks by pouring all the water out. I don't put much decoration in my tanks, only some java moss and a couple of pebbles.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Make sure that the temperature of the new water is the same as the old water. Cold water will shock them.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Okay, I always put my hand in to make sure it is warm enough


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> Duncan13:
> 
> I leave my betta, Baby Blue, in the tank for water changes and cleanings... she really likes the whole process, like I'm her maid or something. She also likes the excitment of the new water pouring (gently!) into the 5 gallon tank.


Indeed, to minimize stress I always leave my betta in the tank as I am doing his weekly 10 or 20 pct changes. He hangs close sometimes rubbing alongside my hand as I am stirring the gravel in preparation for water removal. Later as I am pouring replacement water in he hangs right by the flow....


----------



## fishfriend09 (Jul 9, 2011)

*my betta changed color today!*

I just notice that my betta fish was sitting in the tank for a long time now. I tapped the tank and when he moved I saw a beautiful silver on his fins. It last for a for a few minutes. It was amazing.:-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

8 month old thread.


----------

